# LightSpace CMS Now Supports Accupel DVG-5000 Video Test Pattern Generator



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

There some good news for the HT calibration community. After some HT enthusiast / Pro calibrators request for Accupel DVG-5000 Video Test Pattern Generator hardware support, LightIllusion worked to make this happen; to support the users that had AccuPel at their calibration gear already and now they will be able to use that proven bit-perfect and accurate pattern generator with LightSpace to perform any 3D LUT profiling.

LightIllusion can provide a LightSpace 'Beta' version with AccuPel integration to any interested AccuPel user for testing.

Here are some instructions:

*AccuPel Operation & Workflow*

The following instructions are for using the AccuPel DVG-5000 Video Test Pattern Generator for calibration with LightSpace CMS.

*Initial Operation*

Operation of the AccuPel with LightSpace CMS is exceptionally simple.

1. Connect the AccuPel to the LightSpace PC via the supplied USB cable, and start LightSpace CMS.
2. Make sure the AccuPel is set to the default Baud rate of 9600
3. Navigate to File/Upload, and select the AccuPel from the 'Select the device type' drop-down window.
4. Select the correct COMS port for connection
5. Using the 'Calibration Patches' option select the desired patch size to use.
6. Use the signal range drop-down to select Video (TV legal) or Data range.
7. Close the 'Upload' menu.










*AccuPel Upload*

The Upload menu is located under 'File/Upload'.

*Calibration Operation*

To use the AccuPel as a Patch Generator with LightSpace navigate to the desired profiling mode - Calibration Interface, or Display Characterisation.

When the patch window is activate the output of the AccuPel will mimic the colour displayed, using the patch size pre-set via the 'Upload' window.

Profiling can then be performed as normal, using the probe connected to LightSpace, and with the AccuPel displaying the required patches on the display being profiled.


----------

